# what is meant by single purpose dog?



## eddie1976E

Can someone please explain what a single purpose dog is? What would it be suitable for? Can single purpose dogs be good family companions or are they too hyper and need to be worked? 

thanks


----------



## Emoore

I believe (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) that single-purpose dog is used in the types of dogs that are marketed to security and law enforcement. It means the dog is a patrol dog, but not a detection dog, or a detection but not patrol, etc.


----------



## carmspack

a dog that is a specialist -- 

dogs that are detection -- bomb dogs , narcotic dogs, bed bug detection , SAR, not requiring bite or apprehension


----------



## eddie1976E

thanks for the explanation. So dual purpose would be a dog that can do all the things mentioned above and bite/apprehension? 

Carmspack, would a single purpose dog be a good dog for a family that has moderate activity (hiking/ball play with dog, etc)?


----------



## carmspack

could you explain why you are using single purpose in relation to pet?

often a single purpose dog may be a dog that has a redirection in career . For example a dog that has passed all the requirements for nerve, drive, orthopedics, health, etc etc. but the dog may be too friendly , fail to engage a "bad guy" , fight drive , aggression just not there . Now we are talking about GSD that are supposed to be able to control a situation , to hold , and hold by bite if necessary. 
This dog may have a career as a specialized detection dog.

Some categories are so demanding and requiring so much accuracy and precision (bomb/explosive) that these are single purpose , no confusion .

A golden retriever would not have this requirement as this is not part of the breed profile , nor an expectation.

Some dogs are very very effective as search and apprehend , or SWAT , others have talent enough to train and certify them as competent in detection and apprehension , so they are "dual" . 

Has someone tried to promote something to you. Tell more about your situation.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDElsa

This is really an "it depends" type situation. Was it a single purpose apprehension dog who washed because of weak nerves? Or like Carmen said because too friendly?

Was it a detection dog that washed because the hutn drive just wasn't quite what it should be and protection wasn't his thing?

Too many variables IMO without a LOT more details.


----------



## eddie1976E

Carmen- I saw on a breeders site that said "several great single purpose dogs available", so I thought, what makes them great and what is single purpose. Could the things that make them great single purpose also make them a great family companion? I'm trying to understand the lingo and get a feel for what people mean when they say single/dual purpose, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## hunterisgreat

wouldn't/couldn't you also extend that to describe people have have pet/sport dogs, and those that have dogs that are exclusively sport and stay in the kennel when not trained?


----------



## DFrost

eddie1976E said:


> Carmen- I saw on a breeders site that said "several great single purpose dogs available", so I thought, what makes them great and what is single purpose. Could the things that make them great single purpose also make them a great family companion? I'm trying to understand the lingo and get a feel for what people mean when they say single/dual purpose, etc.
> 
> Thanks


From a law enforcement perspective, "single purpose" means the dog is trained to perform one job. As one poster mentioned, that may be explosives, drug, cadaver detection. It could mean a patrol dog (one that finds people and will do apprehensions.) A dual purpose is one that is trained as a patrol dog in addition to being some type of detector dog. When purchasing untrained dogs, single purpose potential dogs are usually considerably cheaper than buying dual purpose potential dogs. the same is true for buying trained dogs. Some departments use a mixture of single purpose and dual purpose dogs, depending on their enforcement agenda. Generally speaking, the dogs we (police trainers) are looking for as single purpose are not always the best candidates for a home pet. The drives are over the top, they are extremely active and just not always a good fit in a house situation without a very active outlet for some of the energy.

DFrost


----------



## Emoore

eddie1976E said:


> Carmen- I saw on a breeders site that said "several great single purpose dogs available",


I believe that this means these dogs are young adults and have had some training in scent detection or whatever. I don't know that you'd want to shell out the $$ that a good bomb- or drug- or cadaver- dog generally goes for just to get a nice pet. If you're looking for an adult dog, please consider rescue.


----------



## eddie1976E

Emoore- I wasn't going to purchase a single purpose dog, just wanted to understand what it was and weather they would be good pets in the home for those who are somewhat active. From what I'm hearing, the answer might be no, they have alot of drive and most non working homes would not be a good fit for these dogs. Also, you mentioned the $$ aspect. yes, they probably cost alot more than a non working home would be willing to pay for a family pet. 

Thanks to all for your value added comments. I learned alot here today.


----------



## GSDElsa

eddie1976E said:


> Emoore- I wasn't going to purchase a single purpose dog, just wanted to understand what it was and weather they would be good pets in the home for those who are somewhat active. From what I'm hearing, the answer might be no, they have alot of drive and most non working homes would not be a good fit for these dogs. Also, you mentioned the $$ aspect. yes, they probably cost alot more than a non working home would be willing to pay for a family pet.
> 
> Thanks to all for your value added comments. I learned alot here today.


No, I think the answer is "it depends."


----------



## ladylaw203

DFrost explained it. Single purpose vs dual purpose. Dual being patrol/narcotic detection, patrol/explosive detection.


----------



## ladylaw203

carmspack said:


> could you explain why you are using single purpose in relation to pet?
> 
> 
> Some categories are so demanding and requiring so much accuracy and precision (bomb/explosive) that these are single purpose , no confusion .
> 
> A golden retriever would not have this requirement as this is not part of the breed profile , nor an expectation.
> 
> Some dogs are very very effective as search and apprehend , or SWAT , others have talent enough to train and certify them as competent in detection and apprehension , so they are "dual" .


 
plenty golden retrievers out there doing scent work.I have one. Choosing an explosive detection dog is pretty much like any other scent detection dog. The dogs are trained passive alert of course. lots of them are labradors. We are looking for the drive and solid temperament. The accuracy is related to the training and of course the drive. many patrol/bomb dogs out there. I prefer single purpose personally


----------



## carmspack

HI Renee , my comment about Golden Retrievers not having this requirement , or more accurately designation as single purpose was because that is what they are generally understood to do as a performance. It is a given . There is no expectation of them being dual or doing active , aggressive apprehensions because being a dual , requiring fight and bite is not within their breed profile. Of course things and breeds change .
There are golden retrievers, labradors, beagles, springer spaniels even poodles performing as single purpose scent dogs 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ladylaw203

your post was confusing.

single purpose means single purpose and can be indicative of a patrol dog only,no scent work.


being single purpose does not mean they washed out of bitework. many more retrievers as scent detector dogs than they are the working breeds. many departments choose them purposely. When a vendor advertises single purpose, he means for scent work. 

dont see poodles here. no drive and lacking in scenting ability.


----------

